# 103 Year Old Identical Twins Inseparable



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2015)

These 103 yr. old identical twin ladies are inseparable. 

"Devoted sisters Florence Davies and Glenys Thomas have been inseparable for more than 100 years - and are the oldest identical twins in the world. 

The great-great-grandmothers have a family photo album bursting with memories from the 103 years they have shared together. 

The pair were born in 1912 - the same year the Titanic sunk and national insurance tax was introduced. And the centenary sisters have lived through two world wars, the civil rights movement and huge advances in technology and transport." 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-great-age-nice-quiet-life.html#ixzz3SLhPNtXr


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

Very cool SB.  As long as they WANT to live, I hope they can.  Thanks


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool!  My nephews are identical and have always been best friends.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

OH they've never moved out of their tiny village in Wales...one of them doesn't even drive..Well done to them for having such a lovely life but if I couldn't drive and was stick in the same square mile for 100 years I would want to be gone...LOL 

Seriously though...I've just had a look at the link and the photos of them...and blerry time is such a thief isn't it?

here are the twins aged 70  very attractive ladies..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, some people are happy staying in the same place all their lives.  But I'm definitely not one of them!  

Lovely ladies!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

OH I know there  are..there's proof of that where I live. I know some people in the village who are now in their 80's who have never even been to London, given our close proximity of it, it's a surprise they would never have been even curious but they were never interested.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OH I know there  are..there's proof of that where I live. I know some people in the village who are now in their 80's who have never even been to London, given our close proximity of it, it's a surprise they would never have been even curious but they were never interested.



I've met a lot of people like that.  Lots in the US as well. They can't figure out why they'd ever want to leave their town, and I can't figure out why they wouldn't.


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 21, 2015)

I always like seeing folks that old still active and enjoying life.  I always like to think about all the changes they've seen throughout their time.

I had an uncle (one of my dad's brothers) who never went beyond 50 miles away from home.  He too was a farmer and didn't go anywhere beyond the closest town.  He was always happy and probably the most contented person you could ever meet.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2015)

DIM I remember talking to one of the farmers close by  a couple of years ago  and I asked him if he ever went to London ( it's only 20 minutes drive away)...and he said OH yes I've been to London  I went in 1954... I've seen it no need to go again.. :rofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL Holly!  1954!


----------

